# Advice/Constructive Criticism For Pictures Needed!



## bvjgcigh (Apr 15, 2013)

I started a blog not too long ago where I posted some pictures I took with my canon t3. I've been taking a few nice pictures but I know they can get better- can some people give me some advice on them?
(Ignore the garden ones, those are supposed to be artistic). 
Thanks! Also, advice on the blog itself would be nice too(Made the background and everything). 
Bera's Pictures


----------



## Light Guru (Apr 15, 2013)

Post images here a LOT of people will not follow links.  Especially links from members they don't know.


----------



## weepete (Apr 16, 2013)

There are way too many photos to give any kind of meaninful critique I'm afraid, try picking out your best or favorite shot(s) and posting the image on here for C&C. If you do post multiple shots then try and keep it to 5 at the very maximum as it can take time to go through a pic and then write a critique.

As far as your blog goes the presentation is ok, though I would prefer to read something with a bit of content, or at least a point. At the moment it seems like a random collection of thoughts and pics which you may have found interesting, but to an outsider its just a bit too random.


----------



## Nervine (Apr 16, 2013)

Definitely think you need to post a couple here. I had a quick skim though the posts I got as far as the "tree shadow" pictures and I liked them the most. Some were a under exposed and a few over. 

There were a few which I was not sure what the focal point was due to too many distracting elements. 

Pick say your best few. Number them and will get more response and feedback per image.


----------



## bvjgcigh (Apr 16, 2013)

Ok thanks guys for the responses! I was just looking around this site and found other people posting links to their sites and thought it was ok. I will try to have more writing in my pictures for the next pictures and will be careful about exposure (which I seem to be having a few problems with). Do you guys think it would be ok fixing that up by using an image editor?


----------



## KmH (Apr 16, 2013)

:thumbup: Welcome to TPF! :camera:

No problem.
It is OK! to post a link for comments and critiques (C&C), advice on your blog
I've moved your post to the forum for that.

There is a link right in the *Photography Beginners' Forum* description to the TPF section for C&C on photos.


> .....Use one of the forums in the - *Photo Galleries - Photos submitted by members for general display or critique - section of TPF if you want C&C improvement tips on some of the photos you have taken......
> .....*_The Beginner's forum is for asking basic technical photographic questions_ about things like shutter speed, aperture, ISO, white balance, metering modes, focusing modes........


----------

